# Euronext Hair Extensions (Sally's)



## Nicholyse (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying some of the brands that Sally's has for clip in hair extensions... the ones I'm looking at seem very soft and 100% human hair... they're $65 dollars... I know that's not a lot for extensions, but has anyone tried these before? Just wondering if I should invest, whether they're going to last, ext. TIA!


----------



## dany06 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've tried just the wefts and they sheds like crazy. They hair is beautiful though and the color is multi dimensional blend that looks very natural. I bet the clip in are better because they are reinforced on the clips atleast I think. If you already got them please tell me if you like them or not. Im thinking about getting a pack.


----------



## KatJ (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a pack. I bought it over a year ago and they're still good. they are amazing. Absolutely worth the money.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah they're well worth it as long as you take good care of them. The hair is gorgeous, so if your hair is very unhealthy and dry looking the texture won't blend with your hair.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 27, 2008)

The hair is extremely natural and soft, though I wish they made the wefts more wider. I would only recommend it if you want just a tad bit more volume, not something extravagant.

You're better off buying separate human hair and sewing them through clips instead. You'll even save money in the effort.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never tryed them. I got one of the Jessica Sipson clip in pieces whan it was on sale for whicked cheep LOL (I'd never spend that much for fake hair no matter how real it looks) ANYway, 2 of the girls I work with have the ones from sallys and they wear them all the time and love them! I can't even tell there there most of the time. One girl even buys the blond one and dyes it funky colors so she has streeks of Blue, purple, or pink. Really cool!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 27, 2008)

i had them and i loved them! i even cut and colored mine and they still held up really well

i would still wear them if they matched my current hair color.


----------



## cassie4mark (Mar 2, 2008)

I have these and they've been great! I've even worn them in updos and if they are dented or tangled when I take them out I just run my hair straightener over them on the lowest heat and really quickly and they perk right back up again!


----------



## jennx (Jun 16, 2009)

When I had my hair black, I bought the 18" Euronext extensions from Sally's and was so excited to go home and mess around with them. But when I put them in they looked awful. They were too thin, so you could tell they were fake. Plus, you could see my real hair through the back of them. I thought maybe I'd put them in wrong, so I tried like 30 different ways, but all of them had the same result. I spent $90 on those extensions, and wore them once in an updo. I can't return them to Sally's, so I'm stuck with them, and I don't want them.

And after that whole experience, my mom isn't letting me spend anymore of my money to buy the weaved-in extensions.


----------

